# We need snow!



## catsup948 (Dec 27, 2014)

Not loving the short to midrange forecasts right now.  I would hate to have 12 days off with zero new snow.  We need some good juju folks!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2014)

Right now, I'd take cold temps over snow.    It would be nice to have a week of snowmaking weather.  As fantastic as December has been for natural snow, its been awhile since we've had prolonged cold for snowmaking.


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 27, 2014)

Lake effect from Ontario?


----------



## Glenn (Dec 27, 2014)

Night time temps starting Sunday look good for making snow. If there's a small upside, snowmaking ponds should be fairly full.


----------



## Monica (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes we do!


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 27, 2014)

Jan 3rd storm looks promising


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 27, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Jan 3rd storm looks promising



7 days out :/ .. I hope it hits as ill be at pico


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Dec 27, 2014)

mriceyman said:


> 7 days out :/ .. I hope it hits as ill be at pico
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=5Se6CuWCGlA
FF to 6:00


----------



## ss20 (Dec 27, 2014)

Ditto with the snowmaking weather- we need that more than snow.  Places around me are REALLY sketchy on the webcams.  Thunder Ridge isn't even open yet.  

Next storm looks like the third...for now.  I'll be at Okemo on the 4th so I hope it comes true.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Jan 3rd storm looks promising


Since the earliest I'll be back on the slopes is the 5th this works for me. Fingers crossed.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 27, 2014)

Glenn said:


> Night time temps starting Sunday look good for making snow. If there's a small upside, snowmaking ponds should be fairly full.


Not just night time temps, both day & night. Looks to be pretty cold all next week & into next weekend.  At least thats what I'm seeing for central/northern New England


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 27, 2014)

So yeah next week is looking good for snowmaking.  I'm more concerned with natural snow.  It makes things pretty and covers up dog poop!  ☺


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 27, 2014)

I'd recommend hiring Turd Herders to help you out in the interim, but it appears you are out of their coverage area.  

http://turdherders.net/


----------



## abc (Dec 27, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> Not loving the short to midrange forecasts right now.  I would hate to have 12 days off with zero new snow.


I no longer 'schedule' vacations with intention to ski in the northeast. I might as well go to work instead, and use the comp time to ski when a REAL storm is immanent. 

Get in your car and start driving west. You've got enough time to have a nice week and some in Colorado!


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 28, 2014)

abc said:


> I no longer 'schedule' vacations with intention to ski in the northeast. I might as well go to work instead, and use the comp time to ski when a REAL storm is immanent.
> 
> Get in your car and start driving west. You've got enough time to have a nice week and some in Colorado!



I'm a teacher.  I have all of next week off!  I'm just saying we need snow.  Peanut gallery is out of control in this thread.  Haha!


----------



## abc (Dec 28, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> I'm a teacher.  I have all of next week off!  I'm just saying we need snow.


The forecast is such you'll just have to be contend with man-made. Or start driving due west.

Maybe Maine?


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 28, 2014)

catsup948 said:


> I'm a teacher.  I have all of next week off!  I'm just saying we need snow.  Peanut gallery is out of control in this thread.  Haha!



Where do live? Catskills snowmaking best should be good really good by Wednesday and Thursday if this week, hunter is awesome at snowmaking. If your close to Vermont I sure Mountain snow and  Stratton and K will be blasting away in few hours to. Possible mini alpine seems to be happening for Hunter on New year day.  I definitely be at Hunter


----------



## catsup948 (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes.  I will just ski here st berkshire as they will be making lots of snow.  Natural snow maybe next weekend.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2014)

It's a shame this crap weather & poor conditions happen on more holiday weeks than not. Feel sorry for young families whose only chance to ski together is during this time.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 28, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> It's a shame this crap weather & poor conditions happen on more holiday weeks than not. Feel sorry for young families whose only chance to ski together is during this time.


That's what has me so bummed out.  This is one of only two weeks during the ski season that I can ski all week with my family.


----------



## ss20 (Dec 28, 2014)

Meanwhile, in Vail...



5 feet in two weeks.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 28, 2014)

Luckily I never plan to ski around Christmas. I do get out but it is on an on-call basis. Late December early Jan is always questionable. i have had better luck with late Nov/ early Dec.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2014)

ss20 said:


> Meanwhile, in Vail...
> 
> View attachment 14841
> 
> 5 feet in two weeks.



Where is this picture from?  Surely not Vail.  That looks to be closer to fifteen feet than five


----------



## ss20 (Dec 28, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Where is this picture from?  Surely not Vail.  That looks to be closer to fifteen feet than five



It's not Vail, but it conveyed the point across :-D


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 28, 2014)

Yeah, but seriously.  Where is that photo from.   I think I want to move there.  :lol:


----------



## abc (Dec 28, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> It's a shame this crap weather & poor conditions happen on more holiday weeks than not. Feel sorry for young families whose only chance to ski together is during this time.


The way the calender works, the holiday falls relatively early in the season. So the risk is rather high. It just can't be helped. The new weather pattern doesn't help.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 28, 2014)

abc said:


> The new weather pattern doesn't help.


Hate to break the news to you but this is nothing new. Same goes for Washington Birthday week. More times than not the weather & skiing sucks in the northeast during those time periods. My first trip to QC 20 years ago during Washington birthday week was because there was no snow in New England. There was however plenty of snow in QC so our family posse of nine went. I felt bad for the families that spent the whole week at our ski club in VT. We saw them before we left & again on our return to VT. VT. was brown, QC was buried.


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Hate to break the news to you but this is nothing new. Same goes for Washington Birthday week. More times than not the weather & skiing sucks in the northeast during those time periods. My first trip to QC 20 years ago during Washington birthday week was because there was no snow in New England. There was however plenty of snow in QC so our family posse of nine went. I felt bad for the families that spent the whole week at our ski club in VT. We saw them before we left & again on our return to VT. VT. was brown, QC was buried.



I have always had great luck with the last week of Feb/first week of March in Northern New England. (I probably just jinxed my week off trip for this year). Over the past 10 years anyway. I have had +20" days at Cannon, great days at Wildcat and in the MWV area. I have hit +15" in Southern VT (Magic, Stratton, Bromley). Just always seems to be good coverage and weather.


----------



## HowieT2 (Dec 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Hate to break the news to you but this is nothing new. Same goes for Washington Birthday week. More times than not the weather & skiing sucks in the northeast during those time periods. My first trip to QC 20 years ago during Washington birthday week was because there was no snow in New England. There was however plenty of snow in QC so our family posse of nine went. I felt bad for the families that spent the whole week at our ski club in VT. We saw them before we left & again on our return to VT. VT. was brown, QC was buried.



Agreed.  It's uncanny how poor the conditions usually are for the holiday week.  We had been lucky '10, '11 and '12.  Oh well.


----------



## Tin (Dec 29, 2014)

The two weeks at the end of December have become the time when my body heals and my liver gets a bruising. The next seven days look dull.


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 29, 2014)

At least it's cold to make snow for the next week... 

Just looking at Lincoln, NH's forecast - it doesn't get above 32 until next Sunday during the day.   Not ideal, but better than the 40's and 50's.


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 29, 2014)

I think that the sense of disappointment this year is due to the better much than average skiing prior to the thaw.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 29, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> At least it's cold to make snow for the next week...
> 
> Just looking at Lincoln, NH's forecast - it doesn't get above 32 until next Sunday during the day.   Not ideal, but better than the 40's and 50's.



It's snowing lightly in Lincoln right now.


----------



## St. Bear (Dec 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I think that the sense of disappointment this year is due to the better much than average skiing prior to the thaw.



For me, it's the bleak outlook for the next 1-2 weeks.  I was fine with the thaw, pining my hopes on a storm this week, but now it's looking marginal, and possibly even a rain event.  That's what's causing me to hit the bottle.


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> I think that the sense of disappointment this year is due to the better much than average skiing prior to the thaw.


Not that it happens often but I can remember several years where the skiing in early Dec. was some of the best skiing for the whole season. I just hope this year is not one of those years.


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2014)

We have had one of our best starts to the season this year.  This past weekend was a bit of a let down due to better conditions earlier as everyone is saying.  Last year at this time we had decent conditions as well before the January let down (thaw) - here is to hoping that this year is is a few weeks early and the cold will stick around for the rest of the season.  Right now they are predicting and ice event for Sunday which blows!


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 29, 2014)

I hear snowy ridge in Tug hill NY might get lake Maybe another day thei r


----------



## Carrie (Dec 29, 2014)

Happy MOJO coming your way!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> Right now they are predicting and ice event for Sunday which blows!


I'm not seeing that at all. Highs over the weekend are predicted to be only in the mid 20's & that's in the valleys, colder on the mountains I'm sure. After that it's predicted to get even colder next week. Didn't see any major storms on the horizon but with the temps mountains with the capacity will be able to blow massive amounts of snow. Those without the capacity will be sucking wind.


----------



## JDMRoma (Dec 29, 2014)

I kinda remember Christmas week last year was a torch.... Heavy r@!n !! Totally sucked and I was happy to be in Steamboat.    Wish I was there now too ! Guess I'll be happy skiing groomers for a while !


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## goldsbar (Dec 29, 2014)

Tree skiing (limited) in the Catskills in early December, near melt-out on some trails in late December.  Sounds about right.  Belleayre looked ugly but skied well on Sunday when everyone saw the rain and stayed home.  Should be at least several days of near optimal snow making.


----------



## dlague (Dec 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I'm not seeing that at all. Highs over the weekend are predicted to be only in the mid 20's & that's in the valleys, colder on the mountains I'm sure. After that it's predicted to get even colder next week. Didn't see any major storms on the horizon but with the temps mountains with the capacity will be able to blow massive amounts of snow. Those without the capacity will be sucking wind.



Let's hope that holds true!


----------

